

Ask HN: What do you listen to while hacking? - ryhanson

After slipping on my Sennheiser HD598's and turning on some Venetian Snares on Spotify, I started to wonder: What are other developers out there listening to while they write some code?<p>1. Do you wear headphones/earbuds, if so, what kind?
Sennheiser HD598 Open-Air Headphones<p>2. Do you use speakers, if so, what kind?
When I don't have headphones on I use Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 speakers.<p>3. What genre(s) of music do you listen to?
I listen to everything indie, electronic, classic rock, hip-hop. But I generally prefer instrumental music, or music with minimal lyrics.<p>4. Do you have a hacking playlist on Spotify?
No. But maybe we should start a collaborative Hacker News playlist?!
======
jadnhm
This is a great topic for a thread!

1\. I do wear headphones. I need a headset with a mic. My current set is a
pair of Sennheiser PC310 but I long for the PC 363D.

2\. Never with speakers

3\. Everything, and I mean that. I generally go for something without any
vocals when I'm trying to concentrate. When I'm really in to something I reach
for something electronic. Trance or deep house or drum and bass. Quite often
it's Hybrid actually.

5\. No playlists -spotify is not available inmy location. I do sometimes reach
for DJ Bolivia's "music to code by" series:
[http://djbolivia.blogspot.ca/2011/04/music-to-code-by-
volume...](http://djbolivia.blogspot.ca/2011/04/music-to-code-by-
volumes-1-3.html)

~~~
ryhanson
Thanks for sharing! That playlist looks great!

Not sure why more people didn't want to get in on this discussion. I'm sure
its probably been brought up before.

------
kaushikt
I always wear my earphones. Nothing special there, just the ones i got when i
bought my iPhone.

I listen to this playlist a lot.
<http://grooveshark.com/#!/playlist/Few+Rock+Songs/81912164>

Spotify is not in India and i like Grooveshark a lot. Also, on my mac, i use
Shinygroove desktop app for Grooveshark which makes it easier for me to use
the Media keys. [http://ktkaushik.com/post/45445419529/shinygroove-a-
lovely-m...](http://ktkaushik.com/post/45445419529/shinygroove-a-lovely-mac-
app-for-grooveshark)

------
canatan01
I don't listen to anything. I like that more than listening to music.

